# Raw Food and Elimination



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

Okay - it's been a while since we've had a good Poop Thread. A question for you raw feeders - Daniel, Ryan, Marj, and all...when you put your hav on raw 100% did your dog's poop radically decrease in size and frequency?

Lola was on grain free kibble - Taste of the Wild - in the morning and NV medallions at night. about 10 days ago we stopped the kibble and she is now eating 4-5 medallions a day, with chicken wings or backs sometimes substituted. She gets treats that are grain free - goat and potato, or jerky, salmon bits. sometimes a few blueberries mixed in with the NV. 

Her pooping has gotten progressively less since we moved to all raw. Now she goes once in the morning, once at noon during her long walk, and that is it. And her poops are small, hard, peanut in the shell sized things. Very different from her 3 tootsie rolls, 3-4 times a day from her grain-kibble days.

She looks great, is happy and has energy. And she is almost 18 mos. It is much nicer for me...but am I starving this kid???
:hungry:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Hi Anne,

The reason the poop is smaller is because the raw meat is far easier to digest then the kibble, so not much of it is actually waste product. With grain base kibble, it does not get digested and all ends up coming out the back end! lol

Ryan


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Yup sounds normal. My guys poop a bit more but that's primarily cause I feed them about 7oz a day. But they are still small compared to kibble. I feed them treats as well, although I do try to make them grain free. I also now mix in cooked lentils with their food. 

Just one word, I think you would be better off feeding chicken necks over chicken wings. The only reason I say that is I noticed that chicken wing bones seem to have sharper edges. Most raw feeders will recommend either chicken necks or backs, maybe even drumsticks but not usually wings.


----------



## Redorr (Feb 2, 2008)

DanielBMe said:


> Just one word, I think you would be better off feeding chicken necks over chicken wings. The only reason I say that is I noticed that chicken wing bones seem to have sharper edges. Most raw feeders will recommend either chicken necks or backs, maybe even drumsticks but not usually wings.


Thanks, Daniel. I read somewhere on here that the two larger parts of wings were being fed raw, so I went with those because they were so easy to get. I gave her chicken backs, too. Although I was worried about the sharp bones that are in the upper part, so I give just the lower half. Lola can eat that in about 2-3 minutes. She wolfs down her food so much that I have been freezing her medallions in a kong so it takes her a few minutes to work through it. Little piggy.


----------



## DanielBMe (Nov 25, 2007)

Redorr said:


> Thanks, Daniel. I read somewhere on here that the two larger parts of wings were being fed raw, so I went with those because they were so easy to get. I gave her chicken backs, too. Although I was worried about the sharp bones that are in the upper part, so I give just the lower half. Lola can eat that in about 2-3 minutes. She wolfs down her food so much that I have been freezing her medallions in a kong so it takes her a few minutes to work through it. Little piggy.


That sounds like a good idea, medallions in a kong. That should definitely slow her down.

To be honest I only feed my guys chicken necks or beef necks. My ground turkey and chicken contains bones in them so I know they get plenty of calcium. I guess the key is making sure there are no sharp points on the meat so it doesn't cause any problems internally.


----------

